# Craziest Conversions?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

What's your craziest conversion to date?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Hardest one to do would be...









This one was easier but I have had to do about 60 of them so far and will need about 150...









Nothing too crazy but still...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nonetheless they're interesting models, so I'll rep you for them.

I especially like the Chimera, somehow it seems more Catachanish.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

check the project blog link in my sig.

Screaming faces in Daemon prince wings, plastic chaos sorcerer craziness, plastic obliterators and Rhino with Neon underglow.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, I checked out your blog and that army is truly outstanding.

Plus who'd win in Cat vs Daemon Prince?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

see my thread
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73596

woog out!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Haven't done any real conversions since my first one here...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Conversion that I actually finished:









Other than that I have a lot of failed attempts and a few crazy projects in the planning stages


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Just recently did an attack trike and half track attack bike for a tournament this weekend. No pictures but I'm sure I'll get some after the weekend


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

MOTF with conversion beamer, and crappy looking doctor octopus servo arm which is being re-done:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am by no means able to work with greenstuff with any type of positive results other than to make little mini bowling balls and the occasional gap filling in job. People that do massive gs'ing are modeling hero's in my eyes. 
None-the-less, this is about as far as I have gone with a conversion other than an arm or head swap that required a bit of effort. My khorne dreadnought I just finished.










The bushwhacker bladed arm is a lot of gs, ork bits and such. All the joints were gs'ed to create the pose. The face is 100% gs and a khorne emblem from the tank kits. Not great work, but again, I am all thumbs with the stuff.
*Link to the thread with more pictures of this guy in the painting/modeling section.*


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@unforgiven: you're my hero! 

woog out!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Why not make a full doctor octopus techmarine? That would be cool.
My craziest conversion. Slaneesh defiler
















And superspawn


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sad crab has no claws


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Why not make a full doctor octopus techmarine? That would be cool.
> My craziest conversion. Slaneesh defiler


OMG this is by far the sexiest looking defiler i've ever seen. If i was going to be defild i'm pretty sure i wouldn't mind this model doing the defiling. PS: Is it single?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It has 2 soul grinders that keep hanging around. No offspring yet though.......


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

At the boobtastic defiler,
I don't know whether to shoot at it or play with it's boobies.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

play with them


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a couple that I have been working on, 

Possessed Vindicator with Dirge Caster, Havoc Launcher










Daemon Prince of Tzeentch










& lastly, Chaos Lord in Terminator Armour


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i didnt make this but its pretty crazy in a sense.

View attachment 8712


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, everyone knows that all Space Marines are Ultramarines.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Why not make a full doctor octopus techmarine? That would be cool.


Someone already did it:










But i have been tempted to make my own.

I forgot all about your booby-filer, you're definitely in the lead for craziest so far :wink:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to know that my mental instability is good for something.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm...for me so far, it's probably a toss-up between my 'Jaws' Possessed Terminogre...










...and my Siamese Twin Plague Marine.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

my craziest would have to be timmy, my scratch built megedread:



sorry for the picture quality. the picture was taken with my old cell phone.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Probably this shamefully unfinished Slaanesh Titan.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Oooooo. The slaneesh subjigator. Legendary.
Svart, had not seen the siamese twin marine before. Is he new? Very cool both in concept and execution. Jaws is a legend.
Need to see more of the megadread.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=767305#post767305

i'll post up my thread with alot of pics of what ive done, quicker haha

my fave has to be my sallies librarian. craziest....well i'll let you all decide


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Svart, had not seen the siamese twin marine before. Is he new?


He's almost two years old, actually. I came up with the idea after opening two boxes of Plaguebearers, seeing two identical ones and thinking it might be fun to make a conjoined Plaguebearer out of them...three cans of Carlsberg Export later, that idea had morphed into making a Siamese twin Plague Marine :biggrin: 

I like the concept so much that I'm tempted to re-make him, actually - with the amount of work I've put into improving my modelling and particularly sculpting over the intervening two years, I'm sure I could execute the idea better now.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DUUUU EEEET!!! XD

Seriously though, it would be an impressive piece. Though pretty much everything you do is impressive but you know what i mean 

SGMAlice


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I like the concept so much that I'm tempted to re-make him, actually - with the amount of work I've put into improving my modelling and particularly sculpting over the intervening two years, I'm sure I could execute the idea better now.


Yeah, because that one sucks so bad. [/SARCASM]


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*My Iron Warrior Daemon Prince*

The Iron Warrior Daemon Prince I finished a year ago. The dude, I thought just looked pretty bad ass.

Edit: Sorry about the bad camera. Using my laptop.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

as soon as I can get a hold of a better camera, Shaantius, a lot more of my creations will show up here. but for now, I have to make do. I will see what I can manage with what I currently have, but I ain't promising much..


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Hmm...for me so far, it's probably a toss-up between my 'Jaws' Possessed Terminogre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome GS work dude.
Have some +rep.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

here is a better pic of timmy


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Timmy is cool. Me like lots.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Svartmetall's "Jaws" is the coolest! Do you mind if i just copy that for a chaos ogre?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Master WootWoot said:


> Svartmetall's "Jaws" is the coolest! Do you mind if i just copy that for a chaos ogre?


Feel free.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

*Kevin*

Here's a couple of pics of Kevin, my craziest conversion:



















He's a bit of a work in progress. Nearly finished though.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my Second Daemon Prince. He has a lot of work to go but he is coming along nicely


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

^ Love that guy. So much win.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have battled against kevin,the two headed nurgle dp and he is an awesome conversion. And scary enough for me to shoot at him with everything i have. That trygon dp is inspired. Brilliant, looks as natural as tea and biscuts. Most repworthy.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a fair few conversions. My 2 favorite and maybe carziest are my subtle Chaos Rhino

Normal on the outside 









but with a sticky inside

























And then there is my possesed Chaos Dread (old rules)


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

My scratch built brass scorpion of khorne. He might not be the best, but he will still tally up the skulls for lord khorne!!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Amoeba Bait said:


> ^ Love that guy. So much win.





shaantitus said:


> I have battled against kevin,the two headed nurgle dp and he is an awesome conversion. And scary enough for me to shoot at him with everything i have. That trygon dp is inspired. Brilliant, looks as natural as tea and biscuts. Most repworthy.



Thanks Guys! Ya I am really like how he is coming along. much more work to do still though. He looks to clean for a Nurgle DP 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Crazy? My orks are all about crazy... :laugh:


















^Just ignore the guardsman... lol

Lots more in my project logs. Gotta say, converting is my favourite part of the hobby! :victory:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord_Murdock said:


>


Yo dawg, I heard you like devilfish so I put a devilfish in your stompa so you can shoot while you shoot.


----------

